# Dental cleanings for Chis



## Chi-mom-2B (Nov 7, 2012)

I am curious how you all feel about putting a dog under anesthesia once a year, only to clean teeth.
Somehow it does not sound healthy to me to put a dog under that often.
I have been under anesthesia a couple of times myself for major surgeries and it definitely took a toll on me ...

When I adopted Bijou, I was offered an annual treatment plan from a veterinarian office that includes annual cleanings of teeth under anesthesia for her.
I did have her teeth cleaned at the beginning of this year, but I can not see myself doing this to her EVERY year, even though I have read in many places that Chis can have a lot of problems with their teeth (I am brushing Bijou's teeth and giving bully sticks to maintain).

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I would not do yearly dental cleanings on a dog that didn't need it. Plain and simple. Too risky. Brody will be 5 in September. Has never had a dental. Has NO tartar and shiny white clean teeth. I am very particular about what he eats and I do brush his teeth, as well as letting raw meaty bones do their job.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Chi-mom-2B said:


> I am curious how you all feel about putting a dog under anesthesia once a year, only to clean teeth.
> Somehow it does not sound healthy to me to put a dog under that often.
> I have been under anesthesia a couple of times myself for major surgeries and it definitely took a toll on me ...
> 
> ...


I think it all depends on the dog. Are they otherwise healthy?.kidyey or liver issues?? Can u do a good job on ur own? 
I have 4 chis, 3 of them let me brush their teeth with either a baby tooth brush or gauze and they are all great chewers. My lola will not allow me to brush her teeth to save my life. She also genetically has bad teeth and isnt much of a chewer. She had her first dental at the age of 3 and had 6 teeth extracted. I cried so hard and felt like a failure. Now lola gets dentals twice a year to prevent any further extractions. We do labs once a year to make sure everything is ok on the inside before putting her under. I'm sure when she gets older, I won't be able to do them twice a year. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kcr1239 (Aug 31, 2012)

My chi is acting listless, barely eating, even her favorite foods. She seems ok but something's not quite normal. Should I be concerned? She's 7yrs. I really would appreciate some feedback, should I take her to the vet? Help...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Toby HAS to have a dental in the next 6 months because of an extreme amount of retained baby teeth. Due to that, he has tarter that needs to be cleaned as well. After that, hopefully he will be okay with the teeth brushing and chews I give him. I don't think I'd get a dental done unless the dog needed it. Even then, I'm making my vet do blood work first.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

My dogs are over 2.5 and have never had a dental and their teeth are perfect. I brush them and use petzlife spray and gel, and they chew bully sticks and raw meaty bones once in awhile. By brushing her teeth and giving her chews you should not need to do dental every year for sure. Maybe not ever. I can't see my girls ever needing one, but who knows. But def don't do put her under and do one just cuz it's offered. 

My foster, Zoe is about 4 and just had her first dental but her teeth were HORRIBLE. She started to get an infection or something then they went from bad to horrible in just a couple days. She had 3 extractions.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Margit, I feel the same way. Angel does not have good teeth. I feed him a 5 star kibble, very few treats. He does not like me brushing his teeth. His teeth are black and I want so badly for him to have a dental but I am afraid of anesthesia for him! He's not small! He's close to nine pounds! But if anything went wrong I would not forgive myself! 

I just ordered Proden plaque off. I am hoping I can use it on him and it will work! He is not a chewer! I give him bully sticks but not many. I have to watch him and take it away when it gets too small. It stresses me out in case I don't catch him and he swallows it!

Keeping my fingers crossed! I'll let you know if and how it works.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

My Yorkie, Peyton, just recently got her teeth cleaned for the first time at the age of 5 years old. there was an infection and she had to have 4 tiny teeth pulled. 

Both Tootsie and Latte got there teeth cleaned not too long ago when they got spayed. Tootise didn't need any teeth pulled. Latte needed a couple teeth pulled. 
Tootsie was 4 years old, Latte was almost 2 years old.

Minnie has never had her teeth cleaned. she is 5 years old. at her last exam, her doctor recommended a teeth cleaning so I have one scheduled in a couple weeks. he saw a chipped tooth that will probably have to be removed. 
i know i will be very nervous to have Minnie put under anesthesia but i do very much trust my Veteranarian. i feel i have the best one around. and he will be doing the dental. i made sure he would do it. not any of the other vets that work there, and not a tech. he will do it so i'm sure it will go fine. 

For my girls, I will just have there Veteranarian check there teeth at there yearly exam and see if he thinks its needed. I don't expect to have to have it done that often. I have the petzlife gel and I use it on them but not as often as I should... but I will try to use it more often


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I have my chi's teeth done about every 2 years. Genetics were not kind to Zarita. She gets tartar build up easily. She is 7+ years old and has had teeth pulled every time!


----------



## Chi-mom-2B (Nov 7, 2012)

Thank you all so much for your quick responses!

My vet estimated Bijou's age at about 5 1/2 years. Since she was surrendered as a stray, we can not say for sure though.

After her first dental cleaning in my care, at the beginning of this year, I was told that her teeth are looking healthy. Nothing needed to be pulled, nothing needed to be watched. Before the cleaning, the vet mentioned that her back teeth looked actually pretty good (not that much tartar build up).
Her blood work at that time also showed her to be a healthy dog and my groomer (for her claws and anal gland care) has commented once on how much she loves Bijou's great body condition. 

So, after reading all your comments, I think I will add meaty bones into our regimen and continue to encourage Bijou's obsession with bully sticks LOL
She is really awesomely patient about me brushing her teeth, so I am definitely continuing that!

I think my decision is to NOT do yearly cleanings for Bijou at this time and focus on maintaining the best oral hygiene I can for her myself. Vet visits will help to monitor.

Thank you so much for your input. I really, really appreciate it. You all sure help to make me more confident in my decisions, when it comes to Bijou's care!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Glad to help. Just make sure the bones are raw. Cooked bones are very dangerous. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Chi-mom-2B (Nov 7, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> Glad to help. Just make sure the bones are raw. Cooked bones are very dangerous.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Thank you Ashley!
What size bones do you all get for your Chi's that are in the 5-6 lbs range?
The pet store where I get her frozen raw food also carries frozen raw bones.
I think I remember seeing something in a 2-2 1/2 inch size ... does that sound appropriate?

Om nom nom! :thumbleft:


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I buy Toby's at the grocery store. He is just under 5.5 lbs. I give him chicken wings and beef ribs. One beef rib lasts him several chew sessions. I usually strip most of the meat off, but leave a little on for flavor. 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Double post. Oops.


----------



## Chi-mom-2B (Nov 7, 2012)

I think I will try the beef ribs. I have given a couple of raw chicken wings to her before and she pretty much INHALED them, not much knawing or chewing ... LOL
She is food obsessed!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Chi-mom-2B said:


> I think I will try the beef ribs. I have given a couple of raw chicken wings to her before and she pretty much INHALED them, not much knawing or chewing ... LOL
> She is food obsessed!


Toby has zero food motivation. Sometimes it's a pain too. Training wasn't as easy and some days it is soooo hard to get him to eat. Toby loves beef ribs and bully sticks over chicken wings, but I eat much more chicken than beef, so I buy ribs just for him, cause I want him to chew! He has almost 15 retained baby teeth! I hope your baby likes the ribs, let us know. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> Toby has zero food motivation. Sometimes it's a pain too. Training wasn't as easy and some days it is soooo hard to get him to eat. Toby loves beef ribs and bully sticks over chicken wings, but I eat much more chicken than beef, so I buy ribs just for him, cause I want him to chew! He has almost 15 retained baby teeth! I hope your baby likes the ribs, let us know.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Oh my goodness we have finally found something where Toby and Jaxx are different. Jaxx is very food motivated and will inhale any food put in his bowel.
I think it is cute that Toby and Jaxx are so alike....seems odd to find a trait where they differ.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

intent2smile said:


> Oh my goodness we have finally found something where Toby and Jaxx are different. Jaxx is very food motivated and will inhale any food put in his bowel.
> I think it is cute that Toby and Jaxx are so alike....seems odd to find a trait where they differ.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I admit I'm a little sad about this. I'm gonna ship Toby to you to work on food motivation and teeth brushing skills. Then they will be the same again and I will have a much easier life!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## IwillcallhimGeorge (May 29, 2013)

George loves beef ribs too. Never manages to break them down, but loves to chew the bits if meat and fat off of them.
His teeth are looking good at almost six months old. I can't see any tartar on them at all. Chicken wings are his favorite and that's mostly what he gets. 
His only problem is that if the chicken isn't perfectly fresh, his breath smells a little like ripe. I doubt he'd let me brush his teeth, but I may try letting him 'play' with a toothbrush to do it himself. 
I wouldn't do a dental unless absolutely necessary. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bridget71 (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm getting my eight year olds done soon. She has never had a dental and does not like to chew on anything.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3 loves (Jun 25, 2013)

Kcr1239 said:


> My chi is acting listless, barely eating, even her favorite foods. She seems ok but something's not quite normal. Should I be concerned? She's 7yrs. I really would appreciate some feedback, should I take her to the vet? Help...
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Definitely take her to the vet. It can be something serious and you don't want to take chances. Please let us know how she's doing.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

What are some good, healthy things to give for chews? Mickey doesn't like duck feet, or backstrap, Zuke's, regular type tiny og bones. Won't even play with his Nylabone. Haven't tried a bully stick because I'm afraid he will eat it up and choke or get indigestion. (maybe that's silly, tell me if it is)


----------

